# What has worked and what hasn't?



## Frustrated85 (Jan 25, 2012)

I believe everyone's experience is different and different meds/ therapies will be vary between individuals. I think we should start a thread on what we have tried, and so far what is working for us. Maybe we can determine what most people are using and if there seems to be a trend.Tried with no success: elimination diet, calcium supplements, peppermint oil, peppermint tea, probiotics, omega 3, psyllium, yoga What's working so far: immodium on a daily basis (4 pills per day) The immodium is not a solution to me and I am in the process of wanting to try different methods.


----------



## Hen (Apr 19, 2012)

Frustrated85 said:


> I believe everyone's experience is different and different meds/ therapies will be vary between individuals. I think we should start a thread on what we have tried, and so far what is working for us. Maybe we can determine what most people are using and if there seems to be a trend.Tried with no success: elimination diet, calcium supplements, peppermint oil, peppermint tea, probiotics, omega 3, psyllium, yoga What's working so far: immodium on a daily basis (4 pills per day) The immodium is not a solution to me and I am in the process of wanting to try different methods.


What a great idea you have. I tried the peppermint enteric pills and they only made it worse. I find that most of my symptoms are diet related, although sometimes they may be triggered by stress. I wonder though if it is a chicken before the egg thing. Is it the stress that causes the symptoms or the symptoms that cause the stress?I would say I have my IBS about 80-90% under control now. I take probiotics and drink soya milk before every meal. I also follow the FODMAP diet, although I have noticed some foods that are supposed to be safe really trigger my symptoms (oatmeal for example) so it is true that everyone has different triggers. I have not had diarrhea for over a month and only get gas if I eat certain things. My worst symptoms now are mostly bloating and cramping when I am sleeping and in the morning until I have a bowel movement. For the most part, my life is about 80 - 90% back to normal which is a major improvement from a couple months ago. It is very important for those who have diet triggered symptoms to put the time and effort into figuring out the trigger foods. Trust me, it will be well worth it. I used to love my daily iced cappicino or cokes and I have totally given them up. To be honest, I still get tempted once in a while, but then I think of the consequences and the thought passes quickly.When I first concluded I had IBS a few months ago, I quickly became very disappointed in the medical community and realized I had to take my life in my own hands. I did a lot of googling and read a few books on IBS. Though a lot of trial and error I have gotten my life back to almost normal. There is no cure for IBS and I have accepted that fact, but I am determined to control my life and not let IBS control it. I hope this info will help anyone who has IBS.


----------



## madkramer (Apr 24, 2012)

Hen said:


> What a great idea you have. I tried the peppermint enteric pills and they only made it worse. I find that most of my symptoms are diet related, although sometimes they may be triggered by stress. I wonder though if it is a chicken before the egg thing. Is it the stress that causes the symptoms or the symptoms that cause the stress?I would say I have my IBS about 80-90% under control now. I take probiotics and drink soya milk before every meal. I also follow the FODMAP diet, although I have noticed some foods that are supposed to be safe really trigger my symptoms (oatmeal for example) so it is true that everyone has different triggers. I have not had diarrhea for over a month and only get gas if I eat certain things. My worst symptoms now are mostly bloating and cramping when I am sleeping and in the morning until I have a bowel movement. For the most part, my life is about 80 - 90% back to normal which is a major improvement from a couple months ago. It is very important for those who have diet triggered symptoms to put the time and effort into figuring out the trigger foods. Trust me, it will be well worth it. I used to love my daily iced cappicino or cokes and I have totally given them up. To be honest, I still get tempted once in a while, but then I think of the consequences and the thought passes quickly.When I first concluded I had IBS a few months ago, I quickly became very disappointed in the medical community and realized I had to take my life in my own hands. I did a lot of googling and read a few books on IBS. Though a lot of trial and error I have gotten my life back to almost normal. There is no cure for IBS and I have accepted that fact, but I am determined to control my life and not let IBS control it. I hope this info will help anyone who has IBS.


Thank you for your post. I'm interested in knowing more about the FODMAP diet. Please give a brief overview of what it is, how long you've been doing it, etc. I will also research online. I have been tested for food allergies and try to avoid my food allergens, but I'm still have IBS problems.


----------



## Hen (Apr 19, 2012)

madkramer said:


> Thank you for your post. I'm interested in knowing more about the FODMAP diet. Please give a brief overview of what it is, how long you've been doing it, etc. I will also research online. I have been tested for food allergies and try to avoid my food allergens, but I'm still have IBS problems.


Before I figured out I had IBS I had never heard of it. I think I had the symptoms for a couple years before being diagnosed. A few months ago things got really bad and I ended up having a colonoscopy. When it was concluded I had IBS I jumped into hyperdrive on the internet, did a lot og googling and ordered a couple books. My background in research helped. The most helpful book was "The First Year IBS" by Heather Van Vorous. Everyone with IBS should read this book. Google FODMAP diet and you will find a lot of good information on the internet. Keep in mind not everything works for everyone so it is really trial and error. Some foods that you are allergic to may not trigger your IBS symptoms and some foods that you are not allergic to may trigger the symptoms. Foods that trigger IBS symptoms may not be allergy related. You have to look beyond allergies. I have been on the modified FODMAP diet for 2 months now and remarkable improvement in my symptoms. I say "modified" because I discovered some safe foods were not good for me and some bad foods I could eat. I kept (and still keep) a daily diary of everything I eat and keep track of reactions. It has been so successful, I am actually starting to cheat a little without any setbacks. As long as I maintain at least 70-80% low-FODMAP diet, I can throw in some bad stuff once in a while without any problems.It appears that most of my IBS symptoms are diet triggered. My understanding is everyone with IBS can have different causes of their symptoms. The caveat is, not everyone who follows the FODMAP diet will experience the great results I did. All I am saying is that it worked for me and you have nothing to lose by trying it. If the FODMAP diet didn't work so well for me, I would looking for other answers because I refuse to let IBS take over my life. It's really worth the effort to get the answers that work for you. You are really on your own and have to help yourself. I had IBS symptoms for at least a couple years. My doctor always dismissed my complaints and said I was getting old (now 53). I had to do my own research and asked my doctor to order tests. I tested for allergies, celiac, infections etc. A year ago I even had an ulcer that my doctor did not diagnose after I kept complaining about the symptoms for a year. Four months ago my IBS symptoms took a sudden serious turn. I had all the classic symptoms. It was debilitating. I did not leave the house for 2 weeks except to go to the doctors office. My doctor still did not care to diagnose me so I went to the local medical clinic. The doctor at first thought I had Celiac and asked me if I had been out of the country. I suggested to him it might be IBS. At least he was open minded enough to agree. The doctor ordered a lot of labs to rule out other stuff. I even spent $500 on a naturopathic doctor for his opinion and help. I have IBS-D and have not had diarrhea in 2 months. When it was finally concluded I had IBS, I found I could not get much help from the medical community in general. If I wanted to get better, I knew I would have to help myself. I enjoy my life and was not going down without a fight...lol. My point is, don't sit back and wait for the medical community to help you because nobody cares. The doctors only want you in and out of his office as quickly as possible so they can bill the next patient. IBS cannot be cured, but you can sure get your life back. I have done it.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

What has worked:gluten-free dietrifaximin antibiotic (only a temporary fix though)Iberogast...and I'm taking a high-quality probiotic, not sure if it's actually workinglimiting/avoiding carbs, sugarsWhat has not worked:Enteric peppermintAlign probioticgeneric acidophilus probioticReglan (mainly because the side effects outweighed any benefit)fiber supplementother dietary modification besides gluten-free


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Good idea. You never know which suggestion will start you on the path to healing. For me, I tried the calcium and it didn't work. Years later, I gave it another shot and got good results. I also searched for anti-inflammatories (figured infl bowel disease is close) and just started trying things out. I now use only olive or coconut oils. I take a probiotic drink called kefir (not the store-made kind, I bought the grains and make my own, so no additives). I also take supplements that have anti-inflammatory properties, like astaxanthin. You'd be surprised at the side effects of all this: my migraines have disappeared, my joints don't crakcle anymore, my skin is clear, no more brain fog, to name a few. I monitor my diet fairly closely, eating only food I prepare myself so I know what is in it. I also take lotronex, 1/2 of a 1 mg pill per day except weekends. Used to need 2 1mg tabs/day. good luck.


----------



## Laura Edna (May 29, 2012)

The specific carbohydrate diet has helped me a LOT. So has seeing a naturopath. And yoga and meditation have helped. If you have tried yoga and it hasn't helped, you might want to try Iyengar or Iyengar-based yoga. Some styles of yoga are very athletic, fast-moving, demanding. When i first started yoga i was so sick and exhausted all the time these styles were not an option --i had just turned 29, and struggled to keep up with all the 50-something ladies in the slow-moving Iyengar classes! I would guess the slow-moving, meditative styles of yoga would be more helpful with stress reduction, and therefore calming to IBS symptoms. Now i am 36, and feeling WAY younger and more energetic than when i was 30! Still struggling daily with symptoms, but have much more of a life than i used to. Looking at the emotional and spiritual side is also essential --love yourself! You deserve it, and IBS is telling you that you need it! I love writing poetry --when i put aside practical chores to work on what i love, what feeds my soul, my IBS symptoms improve. When i don't take care of these kinds of "inner needs", i get physically more tired and sick. There's no magic pill to fix IBS --but i don't accept it's incurable. It just takes a multi-faceted, holistic approach, and the answers are different for everyone. I'm still figuring out mine.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

*What has worked*Sulfasalazine-An intestinal anti inflammatoryImodium-Off and on and only in large doses.4 at a time up to 4 times a day.Codeine Phosphate-But I develop a tolerance to each dose quickly and I'm currently up to 8 a day.Olive Oil-As a complimentary therapy alongside Imodium and Codeine helps a bit.Doxycycline-Gave a bit of constipation as a side effectCiprofloxacin-As Doxycycline.*What hasnt worked*CalciumLomotilProbiotics-Saccharomyces Boullardi and Digestive AdvantageOndansetronSulfasalazine-Wore off after about 15 years.Imodium-Off and on(see above)Rifaximin.Mesalazine-Although its the main ingredient of Sulfasalazine it just didnt work in the same way.Many types of AntiDepressants have also NOT worked for me. *What I would like to try.*LotronexOtilonium Bromide-Known as Spasmoctyl 40 in Spain and Doralin in Greece.Ibodutant-May also be Otilonium Bromide but I'm not certain.Ramosetron-Similar to Lotronex but only available in certain countries like Japan.Cilansetron-Was told by my specialist that this had brilliant results from trials run by him but was taken off the market because of people with pre existing conditions entered the trial and had serious side effects.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I have been using a grape based flavonoid supplement since 1998. It seems to have treated the inflammation caused by a lifetime of smoking, which I stopped about 1993. I suspect a number of D sufferers have also created their problem with the same habit. I have also just retired to Mexico. The last time I was here the soft frequent stools stopped almost at once. That is happening once again since my arrival on Monday. Likely, North American food production and processing was a contributor.Ole!Mark


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

What has not worked for me The Paleo Diet The Histamine Diet Peppermint oil Probiotics CalciumWhat has worked for me Gluten-free diet (worked for 3 years) The FODMAP diet (improved symptoms about 80%)


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Lancschic Go to the Diet Forum and you will see loads of info on various diets.


----------



## kaminari (May 4, 2012)

*What has worked for me*Imodium (5 or more a day in the morning after around 3 BMs)*What has NOT worked for me*Metamucil (I went even MORE each day)Benefiber (Bloating, cramping, bad D)Florastor (Absolutely nothing)Colpermin Peppermint (Absolutely nothing)Watching what I eat (I seriously can eat very healthy one day, bad and greasy the next and have no effects. I haven't drank soda in 2 weeks and notice no difference. I rarely ever eat candy. Don't eat chocolate. Barely use salt. Sometimes eat a lot of starch, sometimes I don't - no difference.)I believe my problem is very much anxiety-related. If I'm meeting someone for the first time, going to go out in a big crowd, etc. lots of thoughts come in my mind and I begin to worry about everything and my stomach soon starts to cramp and then there's little that can be done to stop it, not even Imodium can. However, on days when I don't have something unusual in my schedule Imodium works well. I know this is not a great solution so I'm still looking for something, perhaps:a probiotic (though hesitant due to cost and the vast amount of them)anxiety medication


----------

